# slotcars on "American Pickers"



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

anybody see the latest episode of American Pickers where they
pay $400 for for a bunch of tjet and AFX bodies? I think they paid
too much.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Haven't seen it yet .... I will watch for it.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

the episode is "coin-op kings" next airing is 1 am thur morning eastern time.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

It was just on ..... 10:13 pm mountain standard time. I didn't look at the start time so watch the show from the beginning.


----------

